# Orient 40th Anniversary Cal 469 Watches Available



## LI Watch (Oct 7, 2006)

Island Watch recently received fresh inventory of the long awaited Orient 40th Anniversary Watches. These are model numbers SEM7F001B (black PVD) and SEM7F002B (stainless steel). Below is some eye candy for you. If you are interested, let us know via email (preferred) or PM to find out your WUS discounted price.

The watches come packaged in a beautiful commemorative Orient 40th Anniversary box; quite a looker and makes it a great collectible.

SEM7F001B















To commemorate the 40th year of Orient's Cal. 469 self-winding movement, Orient has created a Limited Edition model SEM7F001B - available while 3000 pieces (total black and steel) last worldwide (numbered on case back). It comes with a robust 45mm case reminiscent of the "King Diver" popular in the early 1970's. The black dial features a three dimensional look featuring protruding hour markers, and it has a Cal.469 40th Anniversary logo and the dial. Includes day and date window and an inner rotating bezel.*

Case:* Black PVD stainless steel, brushed, 45mm. *Band:* Bracelet made of black PVD solid link stainless steel with push-button deployant clasp. * Water Resistance:* 200 meters *Warranty:* 1 Year

*Island Watch Price: $379 USD (contact us for your WUS discount price)*

SEM7F002B















and don't forget the lume shot:









To commemorate the 40th year of Orient's Cal. 469 self-winding movement, Orient has created a Limited Edition model SEM7F002B - available while 3000 pieces (total black and steel) last worldwide (numbered on case back). It comes with a robust 45mm case reminiscent of the "King Diver" popular in the early 1970's. The black dial features a three dimensional look featuring protruding hour markers, and it has a Cal.469 40th Anniversary logo and the dial. Includes day and date window and an inner rotating bezel.*Case**:* Stainless steel, polished and brushed, 45mm. *Band:* Bracelet made of brushed solid link stainless steel with push-button deployant clasp. *Water Resistance:* 200 meters *Warranty:* 1 Year

*Island Watch Price: $279 USD (contact us for your WUS discount price)*

Available now on our website: Orient Watches - Affordable Quality Timepieces

Thank you for looking,
Marc Frankel, Owner
Island Watch

Note: Island Watch is a long term sponsor of Watchuseek and this ad has been approved by Ernie Romers, Site Owner


----------



## palmpalm (Dec 25, 2011)

I just ordered my 2B from Marc. I hope to get it by next week (unless customs holds it up). This will be my first Orient and my first automatic--I am excited!


----------



## FelixYHM (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi

What's the discounted price for WUS as I'm interested on the 1B.

This is limited edition right?

Do you have the 60th Anniversary Edition as well?


----------



## LI Watch (Oct 7, 2006)

PM answered.



FelixYHM said:


> Hi
> 
> What's the discounted price for WUS as I'm interested on the 1B.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tsar Bomba (Apr 14, 2010)

I would like to know the discount on the SEM7F002B please...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Where is LI watch being I am on LI ...


----------



## czquan (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm interested in the SEM7F002B.

May I find out the WUS price?

In addition, do you also have the 60th or 55th Anniversary, or the Orient STI Models available? I would like to find out their prices as well.

Please PM me.

Thank you very much.


----------



## LI Watch (Oct 7, 2006)

Please PM or email with any questions pertaining to price or discounts.

Thanks-
Marc



Tsar Bomba said:


> I would like to know the discount on the SEM7F002B please...


----------



## LI Watch (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello Michael - we are a webstore only. Our mailing address is in Huntington.

Thanks-
Marc



Michael G. Curry said:


> Where is LI watch being I am on LI ...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Picked up one of these a little while ago. Very happy with it


----------



## palmpalm (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, I would also like to put a leather strap on it. May I ask what strap that is and what the dimensions are so I know what to buy? Where did you get it?



bedlam said:


> Picked up one of these a little while ago. Very happy with it


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Its a 24mm Bradystraps sailcloth strap.


----------



## deropus (Jun 5, 2012)

What is the special WUS price with shipping to CA? On both Silver and black models. Thanks!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

it is not my place to speak on Marc @ LI behalf
i can say that you will get a discount off the web site price
i can add that you will get a sweet polishing cloth with every purchase
i can also say that i bought 3 Cal 469's from Marc

lastly i can say that he is top notch as in # 1 with , service before, during , and after the sale, i know 1st hand

shipping with LI AAA+
communication with LI AAA+
pricing with LI AAA+
CS with LI AAA+


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## True_ull (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, I am really interested in getting the steel model. Could you provide me with the WUS price quote plz? Shipped to Kazakhstan (next to russia)


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

True_ull said:


> Hi, I am really interested in getting the steel model. Could you provide me with the WUS price quote plz? Shipped to Kazakhstan (next to russia)


WUS doesn't sell watches itself. Some members do sell their watches second-hand in the sales forum.


----------



## fiveko (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi, I have got an original King Diver and I was wandering if you provide international shipping, let's say... to Europe?


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

fiveko said:


> Hi, I have got an original King Diver and I was wandering if you provide international shipping, let's say... to Europe?


Click on the link provided by the original poster to get more information..


----------



## duculetu (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry to dig out this thread but do you guys know where i can find the 40th anniversary model? I cannot find it anywhere. Looking for new/mint (PVD or stainless)

Thank you


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

duculetu said:


> Sorry to dig out this thread but do you guys know where i can find the 40th anniversary model? I cannot find it anywhere. Looking for new/mint (PVD or stainless)
> 
> Thank you


Try Japanese auction sites, mainly Yahoo auctions. With some patience, you will locate one for sure.
http://buyee.jp/category/yahoo/auction/2084024514


----------



## duculetu (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you for the advice. I will try.


----------



## nbardach (Jan 13, 2013)

Howdy! I have a this model King Diver in SS available for sale. It was impossible to find but when I found one for myself as a birthday present, I found out that my wife had bought one for me too! So, now I have two and am looking to offload 1. Here's my post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/orie...ard-find-ss-200m-auto-compressor-1471561.html

I'm not sure about shipping to Romania but if you're willing to pay for the shipping and insurance, I'm happy to get it in the mail for you.

LMK. Thanks! Noah


----------



## duculetu (Jan 13, 2015)

nbardach said:


> Howdy! I have a this model King Diver in SS available for sale. It was impossible to find but when I found one for myself as a birthday present, I found out that my wife had bought one for me too! So, now I have two and am looking to offload 1. Here's my post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/orie...ard-find-ss-200m-auto-compressor-1471561.html
> 
> I'm not sure about shipping to Romania but if you're willing to pay for the shipping and insurance, I'm happy to get it in the mail for you.
> 
> LMK. Thanks! Noah


Hello Noah, and thank you for taking me into consideration but i am looking for one in mint condition/new with all the accessories/box/booklet included. I want to add it to my collection not to wear.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

duculetu said:


> Looking for new/mint (PVD or stainless)
> 
> Thank you


The PVD model seems to be availlable here.

Cheers
Michael


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Bring back the Yellow Mako and I'll buy one of those.


----------



## duculetu (Jan 13, 2015)

elliotgb said:


> Bring back the Yellow Mako and I'll buy one of those.


Hehe, just bought one from a member of this forum. Hope it is mint and it doesn't get lost at customs


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, still looking for one.


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

it's been a while since...


----------

